# Daiwa Regal-Z 2500 iA kaufen???



## archie (5. August 2005)

Moin Gemeinde |wavey:,

ich hab gestern bei meinem Angelgerätehändler die oben genannte Rolle liegen sehen. Ich hab schon ein bisschen gegoogelt und ein wenig rauslesen können, aber ich hätte gern mal die Meinung von ein paar echten Fachleuten (honigumsmaulschmier) . Ich hatte die Zeichnung und Beschreibung der Rolle in der Hand, da stand was von 4 Kugellagern und 'ner Schnurfassung von 155 m / 0,28 mm. Rein vom äußerlichen her sagt sie mir auch zu, läuft ruhig ohne Schlackern und der Bügel rastet sauber ein.
Gedacht wäre sie zum Spinnfischen auf Barsch, Hecht, Zander im Süßen und Mefo, Dorsch, Hornhecht im Salzigen.

Hat jemand Tipps und/oder Erfahrung mit der Rolle?
Ein paar Statements wären toll.

Achja kosten soll sie ca. 65 €.

Danke 
Ralf


----------



## MeRiDiAn (5. August 2005)

*AW: Daiwa Regal-Z 2500 iA kaufen???*

Hy Ralf 

Ersteinmal HIER ... dann ... bin eigentlich ein DAIWA-Fan & habe einige der gehobeneren Klasse zu Hause stehen.
Im Prinzip ist die Regal als Allround, bzw. Einsteigermodell schon nicht so verkehrt, zumal sie auch nicht die Welt kostet.
Allerdings darfst Du von dieser Rolle nicht unbedingt eine Lebenserwartung von einem Jahrzehnt erwarten. Ein Preis von 65 Euro klingt zwar verlockend, aber etwas mehr dürfte es für eine Rolle mit Deinen geforderten Einsatzbereichen schon kosten.

Als Alternative würde ich immer die Stradic 2500 oder 4000 FA empfehlen, denn dies sind Rollen die in Robustheit, aber auch Leichtgängigkeit in ihrer Preisklasse kaum zu übertreffen sind !

mfg basti


----------



## Lionhead (5. August 2005)

*AW: Daiwa Regal-Z 2500 iA kaufen???*

Die Rolle ist schon älter, ich würde meine nie hergeben.

Einfach und gut die Rolle.

Kritikpunktie Rolle liegt seit Jahren bei deinem Händler und er will von dir noch den damaligen UVP von 130 DM kassieren.
Das ist eindeutig zu viel.
Für 40 € wäre es ein Kauftip, ansonsten würde ich eine 2500 er Shimano Exage empfehlen (ca. 50 - 60€).
Die Zeit bleibt auch bei Angelrollen nicht stehen und so gibt es viele gute Alternativen.

Sprich mal mit dem Händler, vielleicht trefft ihr euch in der Mitte eurer Preisvorstellungen, oder er legt noch Schnur drauf (Geflochtene) .
Ich fische mit der Rolle und 0,12 er Geflochtener bzw. 0,18 er Mono alles, von der Puffforelle bis hin zum Dorsch (vom Strand oder Kleinboot nicht auf dem Kutter).

Nachtrag: die beste Alternative für mich:
Spro Blue Arc 7200 oder Ryobi Applause (fast baugleich)
ab 60 € , Vollmetal (fühlt sich zumindestens so an) 2 Metallersatzspulen und läuft geil.

Jan "Lionhead"


----------



## Lionhead (5. August 2005)

*AW: Daiwa Regal-Z 2500 iA kaufen???*



			
				MeRiDiAn schrieb:
			
		

> Hy Ralf
> 
> Ersteinmal HIER ... dann ... bin eigentlich totaler DAIWA-Freak & habe einige der gehobeneren Klasse zu Hause stehen.
> Im Prinzip ist die Regal als Allround, bzw. Einsteigermodell schon nicht so verkehrt, zumal sie auch nicht die Welt kostet.
> ...


 
Vergiß den Link, er bezog sich auf die Regal Z 2500 T ,das war quasi der Vorgänger .
Die Regal Z hat eine unendliche Rücklaufsperre, Wormshaft brauchst du nicht wirklich und mehr Geld mußt du nicht ausgeben. Die Stradic GTM 3000 habe ich auch noch rumliegen, aber besser als die aktuellen Spro Blue Arc/Red Arc sind die auch nicht.
Ich habe mit der Regal alles gefischt, was du machen möchtest und es geht wunderbar.Nicht einmal gemuckt hat die Rolle. Laß dein Herz entscheiden.
Hier noch zwei Bilder der Regal Z.


----------



## Rausreißer (5. August 2005)

*AW: Daiwa Regal-Z 2500 iA kaufen???*

Also ohne Wormshaft, ich weis nicht hmm, hmm und dann Geflochtenen...?.
Na gut, aber ne bewährte ältere Serie

Die 2500 er würde ich nur zum Zandern nehmen. 

Für mehr Wurfweite ist ein größere Spulendurchmesser besser (ja.ja ich weiss die meisten Mefos stehen in der erste Rinne |bla:   ) Also wurde ich mindesten die 4000er nehmen.

Ansonsten nen Solides Modell. Aber zum Preis: Es gib sie auch für unter 40 Teuronen

R.R. #h


----------



## Karstein (5. August 2005)

*AW: Daiwa Regal-Z 2500 iA kaufen???*

Die Regal Z 2500 haben wir auch in Norwegen zum Küstenblinkern im Einsatz, und sie hat zig gute Pollacks und Dorsche bis 13 Pfund klaglos überstanden. Was mir an der Rolle besonders gut gefällt, ist die saubere Schnurverlegung und das flüssige Ablaufen der Schnur beim Wurf.

Also ICH mag sie.


----------



## Lionhead (5. August 2005)

*AW: Daiwa Regal-Z 2500 iA kaufen???*

#6 





			
				Karsten_Berlin schrieb:
			
		

> Die Regal Z 2500 haben wir auch in Norwegen zum Küstenblinkern im Einsatz, und sie hat zig gute Pollacks und Dorsche bis 13 Pfund klaglos überstanden. Was mir an der Rolle besonders gut gefällt, ist die saubere Schnurverlegung und das flüssige Ablaufen der Schnur beim Wurf.
> 
> Also ICH mag sie.


 
#6 #6 #6 #6 #6 #6 

Die Rolle,die es jetzt für ca. 30-40 € gibt, ist die schwarze Nachfolgerin der weißen. Ich kenne sie aber nicht.
Karstens Erfahrungen zur Schnurverlegung kann ich nur bestätigen.
Es ist halt noch ein Rolle mit nur vier Kugellagern und ohne Wormshaft, aber unsere Erfahrungen zeigen, daß die Rolle immer noch gut ist.
Vergleiche sie vor Ort mit der Spro Blue Arc und der Exage von Shimano und mit keiner der drei Rollen kannst du für relativ kleines Geld einen großen Fehler machen.

Jan "Lionhead"


----------



## archie (5. August 2005)

*AW: Daiwa Regal-Z 2500 iA kaufen???*

Hallo |wavey:,

da hab ich wohl ins Wespennest gestochen , solch ein Zuspruch, toll. Also, wenn ich mal zusammenfasse, hab ich da ein feines Röllchen entdeckt, nur am Preis sollte sich noch was ändern. Na schaun wir mal, ob die Chefin mit sich reden läßt. |kopfkrat

Nochmal danke an alle

Ralf

PS. Karsten, du treibst dich wohl überall rum...?


----------



## Rausreißer (5. August 2005)

*AW: Daiwa Regal-Z 2500 iA kaufen???*

Ich denke auch das ist eine feine Rolle,
Zwar nicht mehr neuste Technik, aber gerade bei Auslaufmodellen
kann man gute Schnäpchen machen.

R.R. |wavey:


----------

